# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 22.09.2019 - 29.09.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *3*, суммарный объем: *251* мб Извлечено файлов: *297*, суммарный объем: *542* мб Признаны легитимными: *244* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0* Ожидают классификации: *53*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

